
New Ideas About Temporal Pooling - MichaelAO
https://github.com/numenta/nupic/wiki/New-Ideas-About-Temporal-Pooling
======
scottmp10
I am a bit surprised to see this on HN without context. This was originally an
email from Jeff to our mailing list and was a pretty good overview so we
dumped it into a wiki page. For those new to the problem, the page summarizes
it well:

> The basic idea of temporal pooling is patterns that occur adjacent in time
> probably have a common underlying cause and therefore the brain forms a
> stable representation for a series of input patterns.

While the idea is simple, the implementation is tricky. We recently made our
experimentation public here:
[https://github.com/numenta/nupic.research](https://github.com/numenta/nupic.research)

Jeff also had a really informal discussion about the topic at one of our
hackathons: [http://numenta.org/blog/2014/05/09/2014-spring-hackathon-
out...](http://numenta.org/blog/2014/05/09/2014-spring-hackathon-
outcome.html#temporal_pooling)

~~~
MichaelAO
From what I've observed, quite a few people on HN have read "On Intelligence"
and are receptive to these type of posts.

I'm guessing this is the same Scott that gave the presentation at OsCon? I
wasn't physically there, but watched it online. It was one of my early
exposures to NuPic, CLA, HTM, Jeff Hawkins, etc. Thanks for that.

Have you had a chance to play around with NuStudio (by David Ragazzi)? I don't
think I've seen you comment on it via the mailing list.

~~~
DavidRagazzi
Thanks Michael and Scott for try NuPIC Studio!

This weekend I'll update NuStudio repo with the newest version and its
tutorial..

